# 1st soil test, so many question...



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I got 2 samples back from Waypoint, one for me and one for family. Mine doesn't look horrible, but is my pH on the low end of an ok range? And I'm shocked the potassium is so low. Do I just find a fert with high potassium content?



The 2nd result I have I know needs work with the low pH. Why would the P be so high? Do the %sat or ratios mean much?


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I just found the soil remediation guidelines, but I'm still happy for any input.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Go into the Waypoint system and select the Crop type (cool season? fescue?). That will populate the fields below (lime recommendations) and export an updated report.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am very pleased with how efficient Waypoint has been with my samples. Here are updated reports with recommendations.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Your soil tests look a lot like mine! Where in MA are you?


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Your soil tests look a lot like mine! Where in MA are you?


Southeastern part of Worc County.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Fairly typical MA soil

First, you need to address the pH with lime. The updated reports show you the lb/ksqft. I think the report with 58lb should use calcitic and the 78lb should use dolomatic.

Your phosphorous looks fine, but the potassium is deficient. The low CEC means that the soil cannot hold on to nutrients that much. I think you should do more frequent applications at lower rates (eg. half a monthly rate at twice a week).

I normally dont mess with micros too much, but the Mn does seems low. If the lawn is struggling for color, try using FEature or some other micronutrient fert.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Sphero43 said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Your soil tests look a lot like mine! Where in MA are you?
> ...


I'm just north of Springfield. Lots of sand and very acidic here.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

g-man said:


> Fairly typical MA soil
> 
> First, you need to address the pH with lime. The updated reports show you the lb/ksqft. I think the report with 58lb should use calcitic and the 78lb should use dolomatic.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback. It does say to add potash in the fall, but if I find some SOP can I just start applying monthly with my other applications? What is a good CEC number?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Sphero43 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. It does say to add potash in the fall, but if I find some SOP can I just start applying monthly with my other applications? * What is a good CEC number?*


Not sure what CEC would be considered "good". I do know ours are very low and not considered "good". Low CEC means soil will have difficulty holding onto moisture and nutrients. As far as I know, the only way to increase CEC in our soils would be to add lots of organic matter like compost. To do this would either require a full reno or multiple seasons of top dressings to build soil structure over time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sphero43 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. It does say to add potash in the fall, but if I find some SOP can I just start applying monthly with my other applications? What is a good CEC number?


Yes no need to wait until fall. You are not going to significantly change your CEC unless you dig out 6in of soil and replace. Now you know your soil CEC and now you know how to work around it.


----------

